# Oscars...



## Hans Adamson (Feb 27, 2005)

I can only say that I saw the movie, and I thought the music was totally over-the-top sentimental and kind of ruined the movie.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 27, 2005)

I like over the top sentimental.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, in this case the movie itself was over-the-top sentimental, so it was an amplifying effect. Sentimental to the second degree....

BTW, "Ray" should have swept the awards....


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 27, 2005)

I was happy with the results...Williams ( has enough oscars to fill ft knox) Newman ( the score was good but sounded like all of his others) Howard(This Is just my personal opinion but the solo voilin came across as an annoyance to me, I know many people will disagree with that statement) kaczmarek's score made me cry which is always a great sign of a great score!  

seeing bill conti direct the orchestra was real fun..and I learned that good ol' Goldsmith (RIP) composed the Oscar Fanfare. I thought that was pretty cool :o 

Anyone else here think best song should have gone to the choirs?


----------



## msayre (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm just amazed The Incredibles wasn't up for best score. It's easily one of the best movie scores I've ever heard.

Of course, of the nominees I only heard the Azkaban soundtrack (which I liked a lot), so maybe the others were better than The Incredibles.

Prolly not though


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 27, 2005)

Naw man the incredibles definantly should have been a nominee, if not the winner


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 28, 2005)

It was cool to hear the orchestra play the Terminator theme when Chris Rock came out. Of course though I had to turn the sound off for a while while Chris Rock's wretched voice was on.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 28, 2005)

Newman should have won. His was the most original of the scores chosen. Of course originality and Hollywood don't exactly go hand in hand.
J


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 28, 2005)

Williams should've won of course.  His third Harry Potter score was fantastic. With 'Double Trouble' 'Aunt Marge Waltz' and 'Knight Bus' - he should've been a shoe in.

OSCAR YOU SUCK!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 28, 2005)

Perhaps they DO feel Williams should win, but it wouldn't pull good ratings having him win every year?  Who won the oscars in 2001? He composed A.I and Harry Potter: Sorcerer's Stone that year (both of which were phenomenal scores). and come ON - Howard Shore won last year?! 

I don't think the oscars is that much of an honor honestly if you consider they aren't really giving it to the best of the best. There was so much talk about, "oh, this guy hasn't gotten an oscar yet - it's about time he got one!" Of COURSE they're gonna give Shore the oscar after composing for three insanely-successful films. The oscars are just huge bureaucracies. I mean geez, Winslet didn't win for best actress? Have you seen Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind? 

Bleaahhhh!


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Feb 28, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> It was cool to hear the orchestra play the Terminator theme when Chris Rock came out. Of course though I had to turn the sound off for a while while Chris Rock's wretched voice was on.



Yeah, I thought I was watching "Comedy Central". I don't think he'll be there next year. He SUCKED, and sucks anyway....my opinion


Pablo


----------



## Niah (Feb 28, 2005)

He rocked ! 

ahhhahahhahhhahaha :lol:


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes Kate Winslet should have won and I am now in love with her after watching Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and Finding Neverland. It's sad that best score doesn't go to the real best score but usually the best score out of the movies nominated for best picture. The greatest score ever created- Edward Scissorhands  probably wasn't even nominated for an oscar.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 1, 2005)

The argument that Williams "has enough Oscars" is stupid. Does it makes his scores less good, less worthy of an Oscar? No. Anyway I haven't heard Finding Neverland - maybe it was deserved. The Incredibles - are you kidding? Pretty standard semi-boring-functional-only score. Didn't even think it was that good in the movie itself.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 1, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> The argument that Williams "has enough Oscars" is stupid. Does it makes his scores less good, less worthy of an Oscar? No.



Correct. Granting Oscars to boost ratings rather than to award the real talent cheapens the entire enterprise imo. Williams got passed over by lesser talent in a political compromise. It doesn't seem to be about who's the best talent anymore because the main concern appears to be about ratings and the bottom line - commercialism wins over talent or so it seems.


----------



## Ed (Mar 1, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> The argument that Williams "has enough Oscars" is stupid. Does it makes his scores less good,.



Nah, its just that its so obvious. 

Ed


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 1, 2005)

Frederick, well I am still in the naive belief that the Oscars get decided by a democratic vote - all the people in the "film score field" get to vote for their favourite score. At least that's how I heard it is done. I don't know if it's true, and obviously, some people might vote more politically and pass over people who already won a lot of Oscars.


----------



## Niah (Mar 1, 2005)

Some people vote without even seeing the whole nominees category, and some even vote on a particulary movie without even seeing it.
No one is up to watching ever single movie that is released. That's why they release most of the movies NOW for the academy to pick them up, and everyone forgets a lot of good movies that were released before.

Like Sick Boy said on "Trainspotting" - "The oscars mean shyte, it's a sympathy vote".

EDIT: With this said, I'm not saying that I'm unhappy with the oscars results, to be honest I haven't seen any of those movies or heard any of their scores. But I kind of lost faith on the whole ceremony when I started seeing that a lot of excellent ground-breaking and original movies were not even being nominated. And also film scores.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 1, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> Frederick, well I am still in the naive belief that the Oscars get decided by a democratic vote - all the people in the "film score field" get to vote for their favourite score. At least that's how I heard it is done. I don't know if it's true, and obviously, some people might vote more politically and pass over people who already won a lot of Oscars.



Democratic vote? That's the same way we got President Moron in office isn't it?
J


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 1, 2005)

You guys are on crack - I thought Giacchino did a GREAT job with The Incredibles.  It helps that the movie itself was supremely entertaining - the score by itself is not as. AND he didn't get nominated. WOW.


----------



## Edgen (Mar 1, 2005)

My dumbass needs to actually get out and watch these movies!  So, because of that, I really have no clue who should have won! however; I truly love the Village soundtrack. I would have to agree on an earlier comment about the semi-annoying violin solo.

Heck, I would be honored just to become a nominee. Just wait till I get up there!  OR hell, better yet... Wait till most of you guys get up there to accept the award!

/j


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 4, 2005)

Debney deserves an Oscar for Cutthroat Island. There should be some sort of past mistakes Oscar that they give to all the composers that were overlooked in the past.


----------

